# black palm duck call



## thekctermite (Dec 23, 2007)

Here's a duck call I just finished up. The barrel is black palm. Let's just say it is a challenging material to turn! The band is black anodized aluminum. I turned the insert from black cast acrylic rod, which I think is a good compliment for the black fibers in the palm.


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

Nice looking call. I've always liked the calls you've presented here. I've always wanted to make my own calls to use, but with duck season fast approaching I still haven't gotten around to learning the process.


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Aaron, another fantastic call. You just keep churning them out brother! That black palm is just awesome looking. I have heard that it is difficult to work with but it sure looks nice all finished up.

John


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

KC,
Very nice call. Beautiful finish. I sure hope those ducks appreciate what you are doing for them.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Mrs. Texas Timbers (Nov 26, 2008)

Wow! That is an awesome finish! What did you use for your finish on the duck calls? Great job! They look like glass.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I think this one is my favourite so far. I'm with Mrs TT as far as the finish goes. That's unbelievably gorgeous. As always, nice work.
Ken


----------



## thekctermite (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks all! The call is dipped multiple times in spar urethane thinned about 50/50 with mineral spirits.


----------

